

Show HN: The 'One Bucket List' for your Life. - Brajeshwar
http://onebucketlist.com/

======
dmgottlieb
"Tell us your life's dreams so we can use them to sell aspirational lifestyle
ads!"

Or is that not the model?

Also your favicon display's Osama Bin Laden's initials.

PS this looks cool

~~~
Brajeshwar
statistically, selling ads that way, "leads" is not a lucrative one at all -
the margin is in the low single digit. It's a volume play and huge volume in
that. To us, that's not interesting at all.

To answer your question. We're thinking freemium. Still brainstorming on
various options.

Nice one on the OBL. ;-)

